# Tivo Edge maintenance mode?



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

I had opened a support ticket with Tivo so that I could run one of the disk checks (such as 54) on the Edge. They sent me a boilerplate response that doesn't seem to do anything. 

I put the remote into IR mode (Tivo + C). I restarted the box with menu - help - restart (thumbs down x3 + enter). Tivo reboots. 

The instructions then say to wait for the yellow/amber LED to flash then hold pause for 2 seconds and enter 54.

The device never flashes yellow/amber during the boot sequence. I see it solid green and then flashing green and then it boots up as normal. When it flashed green I did try the pause + 54 but it didn't do anything. 

Did Tivo send me the instructions for the wrong device or did I do something wrong? 

Thanks for any help. It's becoming more annoying watching sports that are pixelated and choppy audio/video at times so am hoping that a disk check can fix things.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

gwar9999 said:


> put the remote into IR mode (Tivo + C). I restarted the box with menu - help - restart (thumbs down x3 + enter). Tivo reboots.
> 
> The instructions then say to wait for the yellow/amber LED to flash then hold pause for 2 seconds and enter 54.
> 
> The device never flashes yellow/amber during the boot sequence. I see it solid green and then flashing green and then it boots up as normal. When it flashed green I did try the pause + 54 but it didn't do anything.


Make sure the remote is in IR mode, light flashes red instead of yellow. Kickstarts work differently with various models, not sure if they even work with Edge. And light sequences are different also. When I do a KS I just keep tapping the pause with short hold until it does stop since tough to catch/see the yellow even if there IS a yellow that comes up during boot sequence (on Edge).

What kind of disk check do you want to run? And have you opened the Edge? If you have, better to run checks in computer, better tools. Just make sure you don't format the drive if you put in computer, will not recognize it since Linux, but you can run checks like crystal disk etc without formatting it. If you DO format it you will lose all the Tivo info on the drive and have to start fresh.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I think most kickstart do not work with TE4 but do with TE3.
Edge is TE4 only.


----------



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Tivo support wasn't helpful so not sure if the functionality is available. I got this generic response:

This is a response to your concern regarding your TiVo EDGE. 
We understand the impact of the issue on your viewing experience and we are glad to help you. 

To fix your concern, please follow the helpful steps below:

Unplug all the cables at the back of the affected TiVo device.
Wait 10 seconds to plug back in the HDMI and power cable first.
Wait another 10 seconds to plug back in the rest of the cables. 
Check if the issue

Not sure what that has to do with getting into maintenance mode. I suppose I can put the HDD into a computer since I do run Linux so should be straightforward.


----------

